# Anubias always grows 3 new leaves at once. Odd?



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I've never seen this before. My Anubias always grows 3 new leaves at the same time instead of one. Is this normal?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

mistersprinkles said:


> I've never seen this before. My Anubias always grows 3 new leaves at the same time instead of one. Is this normal?


Sounds weird. Maybe you have a mutant anubias. Anyway, it does not sound like a problem!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

It's perfectly normal, perhaps lucky you the plant decides to grow in 3 spots 
I have a anubia petite mother plant that grows in almost 5-6 spots hehe, every time the leaves open the plant turns that much more noticeably bigger.
My broad leaves and regular nanas have 2 grow points, but my coffeefolia and hastifolia only stick with 1 for now..
Nice looking anubia btw


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

my anubias nana is growing on two sides at once. I think in a few weeks I might have the option of breaking it up into 3 different plants


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> my anubias nana is growing on two sides at once. I think in a few weeks I might have the option of breaking it up into 3 different plants


Why would you want to split it up? Isn't the idea to grow a ginormous, lush plant? (I'm plant clueless. Only Anubias allows me to grow it)

Thanks for chiming in, everybody. I thought this plant was a freak.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

mistersprinkles said:


> Why would you want to split it up? Isn't the idea to grow a ginormous, lush plant? (I'm plant clueless. Only Anubias allows me to grow it)
> 
> Thanks for chiming in, everybody. I thought this plant was a freak.


lol a lush plant is what some people want, however some people who might want to increase the number of plants can split them into smaller rhizomes and grow them as individuals, then you will have 3 plants that will eventually turn into possible motherplants.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

default said:


> lol a lush plant is what some people want, however some people who might want to increase the number of plants can split them into smaller rhizomes and grow them as individuals, then you will have 3 plants that will eventually turn into possible motherplants.


Exactly. And if I can grow more plants and then split those and so on, I can start to sell them


----------

